# Replacing Worn Lawnmower Tires



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

I have 4 wasted riding lawnmower tires. I want to replace these but don't want to pay someone to mount new ones. Can I do this myself? Is it possible to mount your own tires onto the rims by yourself?

Thanks


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Buy them at Walmart, mountings included! I've done them, its just like doing a quad tire. Not all that hard, use tire irons, not screw drivers and lots of liquid dish soap!


----------

